# Just had kittens, help please!



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

Good Morning,

So, I wasn't sure where to post this but I could just use some encouragement and some assistance. We've brought in an abandon cat in January, she was our neighbours but they stopped letting her in. She was pregnant, and I've been reading up, I have a room ready for her. So, my husband woke up this morning and I asked him to check in on her, and she's had/is having her kittens. So, far I've been able to count 5-6 of them. I noticed one of them was out of their sack but the cord was stil attached, should she immediantly chew that off, or should I just keep an eye on it?? If she doesn't chew it off, should I? I read you tie a string around it and snip on the side opposite of the kitten and dip it in iodyne? Is that correct? I've never had kittens before so this is all new and slighlty freaky to me. Should she be immediantly wanting to just lay there and feed them?? She had them underneath/within our sparebed blankets and sheets, and it's all wet and bloody, should I leave them there for now? Is it good for them?? I'm just kinda freaking out over what I can do to help. I know not to touch them, and that's key for me. She has food, water, and a litter box in the room. I'm doing everything right, right? :?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I've never had kittens before, but perhaps you can look in the Breeding section for more info.

Some things that I know- change the sheets when you can because you don't want the kittens to get cold. Make sure that they are dry and warm. If Momma didn't take care of the umbilical cord you can tie it off and cut it. Just don't cut it too short. 

You can introduce the kittens to the Momma's nipples if they are not latching on naturally. Is Momma ok with you getting close? Since you have such a short relationship she might be leery of you getting close. You will have to watch to make sure the the babies are getting fed, if one or more are not you might have to get involved and feed them yourself (that is a last resort).

Make sure that Momma has access to fresh food and water. She may not eat lots the first day. 

Thank you, thank you for taking her in and giving these babies a chance at life!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hoo-boy! What excitement at your house today! :lol: 

First, I don't like to let kitties kitten wherever. I feel it is necessary for me to have access at any time and I don't want her putting kittens out of reach and/or in places I can't keep cleaned and sanitary. For me, this means NO under furniture access.

I like to place them in a large bathroom. Mamma cats really don't need much room to stretch their legs as all they will do is lay with their kittens the first few weeks; only stirring to eat, drink and eliminate. So, bathroom w/ food, water, litterbox.

Nesting Box.
I like to use a large carrier or a 2'x2' box so it gives the Mamma plenty of room to move around to clean and/or get herself comfortable without fear of laying on any kittens in cramped quarters. I also prefer kitten nests that have a top over it to create a 'private cave' for the mamma and kittens. With a carrier I drape a towel over the top to block most of the vent-holes and part of the open doorway. I fold towels into a soft pad and place them in a pillowcase to prevent kitten claws getting caught in the towel loops. Flip this bedding over once daily so you get two days' use out of it before washing.

*I prefer the 2x2 box as you can cut a mamma-cat access hole in the side, round enough for her to easily pass through and the bottom of the hole at least 4" above the bedding so no kittens can accidentally fall out or get dragged out by not releasing her teat. The hole opening will bump kitties off the nipples and keep them in the nest if they hold on for that long. By the time they can get through the opening on their own, they are now ready to explore their world outside the nesting box.
*another tip for using a cardboard box is to line the inside of it with shelf-paper to prevent moisture deterioration of the box.

Good luck! Piccies when you can!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

Update. So, it's definately 6 kittens. I've set up a dish of food, water, and a litter box. They're tucked in between the wall and the bed, under the sheets. And it was mentioned to changed the sheets when I can, should I wait a day or two? They're laying on the sheets she gave birth on, and are pretty icky. I just don't want to move them when I shouldn't. Any suggestions on how to move them properly? 
I had a slight scare, one kitten was left over on the side away from her and the rest of them and wasn't moving, scared me so badly. I grabbed a towel and gave it a little rub to make sure the poor thing was alive, thank god he/she was, so I moved the little one back into the group. The mom, I call her Precious, is fine with me getting close. I checked on them earlier, lifted the blanket and she was just a purring; letting me pet her. I gave her praise and love.  
Quick question, I was reading that it's not smart to advertise 'free kittens', so is it too much to ask for a donation of $10 or so, I'd like to use it so we can get her spayed before we find a home for her.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Definitely ask for the dontation of 10 dollars: even say in your ad its going towards getting her spayed.

Free kittens often get fed to snakes...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

IMO, you need to protect your bed and it is much too large for her to be able to keep all of her kittens together in an easy-to-care-for heap. I would get her set up somewhere that she can't move her kittens and give her a 'nest' like I described. Place the kittens in the new nest, she will follow them.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

I was just thinking of what I have at home that I could use, but I just realized I have a tote, it's a big one but the walls are high on it. Would that be good?? Or would it be too big? I could always make it so part of it's blocked off.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

When I answered an ad for my gal, they wanted about 30 bucks. When I got there and had been there for a while they said they were happy for me to take her. I took out the wallet and they said no, we just wanted people who were willing to pay a little money, save it for the cab home.


----------



## Niki24 (Jan 4, 2010)

You were a blessing to this cat and her kittens, taking them in when they were abandoned. :angel


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks.  It bugs me to no end how some people can treat animals. Our neighbours were watching her for someone else, told us she was fixed and that the owner wanted her to be an outdoor cat, who just comes and goes. They'd leave her out for days, even on days when I wouldn't want our dog out except for a quick pee. She started coming to our door, and I let her in and would tell them she's over here. They'd look at me and say "we're never letting her outside again..." Couple days later, she'd be at my door wanting in. So, when I noticed she was getting bigger, and suspected she was pregnant, I told my husband I wasn't telling them she was here. The last cat they had had a litter and they gave the kittens away at 4-5 weeks old! Their friend only fed their kitten water, and didn't know it wasn't on solids yet and the poor baby died. She put it in their shed and went over and got another one. It's horrible how some people just treat them like trash. We had her for 3 weeks before they even asked if we'd seen her, and that was only because the owner was coming by to pick her up. I was close to telling them she was here, but then realized...they were only concerned for their butts not for her. I feel bad for lying to them but I'd rather the kittens have a chance and find a nice family for them. I love animals far too much. 

Oh, I made the nest for them in the tote I had mentioned, it was just the right size. And the kittens love the blanket I put in there, all nice and soft. They're so cute! Even my husband, who isn't a huge cat person, went in tonight to check on them. I took a picture for you all.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im assuming all the kittens made it? That is great. 

I would change towels or sheets or what ever she is laying on daily. 
Its important that you keep wet food, dry food and plenty of water or 
KMR for her to drink round the clock. Its a taxing job to deliver and 
keep those babies fed. Make sure she is in a place that is warm for the babies.
We put heating pads under the towels for the kittens. Keep an eye on the kittens
to make sure they are gaining weight & each one is getting nursing time.

If you can keep the kittens with the mom 10-12 weeks. I wouldnt let the kittens or
the mom be adopted out without spaying or neutering all of them. I would ask more money
for the kittens and explain they are vetted, S/N and vacinated. Try contacting a local rescue 
to see where the most affordable places are to get this done. Definitely screen the people 
wanting to adopt. Make sure its a good home which will make them indoor only cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! You are giving me Kitten Fever with those photos! :lol: 
They look beautiful. You had an *inspired* idea about using the Tote. _AWESOME idea_, in fact! The only thing I'd probably do is set it up somehow so it won't tip over if she jumps up/onto the very edge of it. She looks like she did great and didn't wear herself out.
Did you give her a name?
h

ps...you could also call around to local adoption centers and see if you could get them accepted into their adoption program and allow you to 'foster' them until they are ready for adoption. All you should have to do is provide food and shelter, the adoption/rescue should pay for vet costs, you just drive them to their vet appointments.
I do this for the local rescue out of our nearest PetsMart.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Awwwwww. I had a neighbor last summer like that. She had 2 gorgeous gingers, brother and sister (unusual for female gingers apparently) and an alsation. The alsation got all the love in the world and the male ginger got to sit out in the rain and sleet and hide behind a sheet of corrugated steel. We became good friends and I started letting him stay in my place and feeding him. Soon he was staying whole days and nights. When I moved I thought of stealing him, but didnt...but he's the reason I had to go get the gal I have now!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Momma is a pretty girl, and the babies are so sweet! Give your hubby some time and he will be wanting to keep Momma and a baby, or two :wink:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Six bundles of kitten cuteness! Plus a Gorgeous, devoted Mama cat!









You are an angel for taking these waifs in! :angel
And you are doing a great job with them.


How could the original owners treat these sweet lives as if they are disposable?? :dis


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

That momma sure does have the face of an angel ! She has gratitude written all over her, bless you for helping her out! And those will be some charming tabbies, it looks like....

 Fran


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How are Momma and the babies doing today?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Her green eyes are stunning! Such a lovely face she has.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

gunterkat said:


> How could the original owners treat these sweet lives as if they are disposable?? :dis


We've been living beside our neighbours for a little over a year, and in that year they've had 4 dogs, each time to their amazement they found they didn't have time for them but they'd get rid of one and next thing they'd have anyone. I have to say some people who advertise on kijiji are rather careless with who they give their animals to. The cats they've had have all had kittens, the last I heard of their 2 cats was that a roommate dropped them off on the side of a highway. I would love to goto the OSPCA but I was told unless I had solid proof they couldn't do anything. It's really sad and heartbreaking at the same time. 

But back to the kittens...they are doing amazing! We had to go away this weekend but we had a friend over to watch them and make sure Precious had everything she needed. I went through all of the what to and not to do. Got home today and she and her little ones were doing great! We already have a couple of people who are interested in bringing one home, my mom being one of them.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

Hello. Thought I'd give an update. They're all still doing great! Today they're one week today! I was checking on them today and I noticed a couple of them were starting to open their eye's! I was so excited.  I'm starting to see their colorings more and more, and oh I could just keep them all, they're so beautiful! 
I do have another question, I've been doing some more reading and I've read that it's best to wait 2 weeks until you touch them but I was reading another article today and she was saying she waits until after 3-5 days and then starts to briefly handle them. I'm just not sure, and I don't want to do something that would cause Precious not to want to mother them anymore. What do you all think? What's the bottom line? I just want to make sure that they're all used to people and being handled and cuddled. But I don't want to do anything wrong.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

If the mom is comfortable with it, there is no harm in gently handling each kitten briefly each day. It would actually help with their socialization.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks. She's really only comfortable with me being right up close with her and them. I might try a little bit tomorrow.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

You can also begin gently stroking the kittens, without picking them up to see how she reacts to that. It perfectly ok to begin touching them at a very young age. Here is a good article about socializing kittens:

http://cats.suite101.com/article.cfm/so ... ng_kittens


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

How are the kittens? Were you able to touch them today? I love your kittens. Are you planning on keeping any? If you do you should keep 2 so they have a buddy to play with. If you can you should keep the Mama too!  

My Dad claims to not be a cat person too but he always talks to my cats and pets them when no one is looking. He cried like a baby on Sunday when we had to put my precious Smalls to sleep. 

P.S I am glad you took the Mama away from your horrible neighbors. I have neighbors like yours. They keep their dog outside in a dog house, he eats his food off the ground and he never gets any attention. This has gone on for years with numerous dogs. We called about them but they said since they provide food, water, and shelter and the dogs are in good health their is nothing they can do. It's so sad I want to steal their dogs!


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

Yes! My husband and I went up last night before bed and she let me pick them up! I kept each one I picked up close to her, but it was great; they're so tiny! I can't wait to take pictures of them, they all have such distinct markings, so beautiful! 
And I'd love to keep them all including mom but I know it wouldn't be fair to them. 9 cats in one household...wow. We've been talking about whether we'd like to keep one and we're really one the fence...we already have a dog and 2 cats but we have the room and the money to take care of another one. He told me if we couldn't find a home for one we'd keep him/her. I'm tempted to just advertise 5 kittens for sale. hehe And I'd love to keep Precious too, but she really isn't a fan of our Fenway (dog), and I don't think it's much of a life to live upstairs away from everyone. The poor dog though, she just wants to be friends with her! lol 
As much as my husband wont admit it he's a huge cat lover. We had adopted a kitten, Nomar, in the spring last year and my husband loved him so much, he was his kitten. It broke his heart when we came home and he wasn't with us anymore. He told me the sweetest thing, that Nomar made him love cats. So, I don't think I'll have a hard time convincing him to keep one. 
But yes, stay tuned I'll put up some more pictures shortly of them.  Thank you all for all the support and help I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Things sound like they are really going well at your house. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## khannonnd (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder if, when the kittens are "of age," you could post an advertisement to the effect that you have "5 kittens" and a separate advertisement for a "mom cat and one kitten" --- in effect trying to find a person who could take a kitten and the mom so they could be together...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sadly, these days "Kittens Free To Good Home" ads have become invitations to animal abusers.  
It's better to charge a small adoption fee, like maybe $40, to weed out the sickos. Then you can waive the fee if you want, after evaluating them.
But, you have till the kits are twelve weeks old to decide what to do.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

That's what I was planning on doing, asking between 30-40 dollars. We know two people who are thinking about adopting one, and I have a feeling we'll be keeping one too. 
I have a question. Is it normal for the kittens to be overly vocal? One of them has just been randomly screaming bloody murder today and it just concerned me a little; whether or not it was normal. He's eating and seems fine. I just wasn't sure, so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm rather concerned about that kitten. Perhaps she is not getting enough milk, or there could be a physical problem. If there is a physical problem, it's possible she can't fight her way through her litter mates. I'd keep an eye on her, and if the crying continues, I'd try some kitten milk in a bottle. If she seems to be ravenous, her problem is probably hunger. If mother cat is not caring for her, there could be something wrong. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

I believe the mom is caring for her, I've seen her clean her and stimulate her, the last time I was in the kitten was crying but stopped after finding a nipple. I'll keep an eye on her, do I use an eye dropper to feed her if I have to? I'll keep an eye on her just to be safe.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

jsully8 said:


> I believe the mom is caring for her, I've seen her clean her and stimulate her, the last time I was in the kitten was crying but stopped after finding a nipple. I'll keep an eye on her, do I use an eye dropper to feed her if I have to? I'll keep an eye on her just to be safe.


It's been a long time since I fed kittens that young but we used droppers only when we didn't have bottles. Kittens suck and droppers are more lickable.

Just google feeding orphaned kittens for instructions on how it's done.

I have had experience with a couple mama cat and kitten litters. In all the litters one of them was the loudmouth who squealed the most for mama's attention. As long as she is looking after him, I wouldn't worry too much. Just look for signs that she's rejected him. That's when you need to jump in and take over. Before then you run the risk of her rejecting him because you've taken over, I think.

We always would ask the mama cat for permission to touch her babies. We'd pet her and talk to her first. Then we'd stroke her babies gently while they were nestled close to her. If she didn't want us to she was very vocal about it. For the next week they will still be newborns and mostly just nursing and sleeping. After two weeks they start stumbling around and get really cute. I used to love watching them follow my finger or whatever bouncing toy I had to wave in front of them.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I think my gal was the loudmouth of her litter. She was found in a box with her siblings about 13 weeks old, cops took care of two and a girl passing by at the same time took care of the other two. When I picked her up at the girls place she was staying with two adult cats who were bullying her a bit, but when it came to food time, she just muscled past them and kicked up a huge racket. She still does when she hears food noises. I may be wrong, but I always thought that indicated she was a plucky little survivor.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

Yah, that's what I've been doing. I give the mom lots of love and pets, and talk to her as I pet her babies. She always purrs up a storm. Our youngest cat is very vocal. When she was young I swear she'd throw a hissy fit when she woke up, talking for a good five minutes. It was so cute. She's still very vocal, but it's what makes her her. 

The last time I was up there just to check on them, the mom was laying on the floor just resting as the kittens were sound asleep. I really have a feeling the wee one is just being a vocal one, because she is taking care of him and he is feeding, I watched him steal a nipple from another one. But I'm going to keep a close eye on all of them just to be sure they're all eating. 

Well, my main man (my cat) just came to sit on my lap so it's cuddle time.  I'll keep you updated.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh that reminds me, it's never good etiquette to go pet a sleeping kitten and wake them up when mama finally has them all asleep. But then human moms know that instinctively, right?

Sounds like they're all doing fine. Your job right now is to look after mama. She's doing all the hard work. Keep her safe, warm, fed and comfortable. As the kittens get older and stronger she'll leave her nest more and let you know it's time to play with the babies. And when it's time they had abath or ate their dinner she'll call them over, or pick up the stubborn ones and bring them to the nest.

Kittens are hilarious when they start walking around and exploring the world. First time you introduce them to a bowl of milk (use kitten formula rather than plain ol' cow's milk) they'll walk right into it and start licking it off each other's faces. Make sure you have your camera at the ready.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

And be sure to notice the mama-cat's vocalizations when she calls her babies. So cute!


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

BroganMc said:


> Oh that reminds me, it's never good etiquette to go pet a sleeping kitten and wake them up when mama finally has them all asleep. But then human moms know that instinctively, right?quote]
> 
> Gave me a giggle. :lol: I'm not a mom, yet, and I classify myself as one of the least experienced people in the children/baby department. lol I will admit I learned this the hard way the other day...I gently pet one and he made a noise and next thing you know they were all awake and crying. I felt so bad; I could only imagine what Precious would have said to me if she could speak; probably something not nice.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on the one I had mentioned before, his/her eyes are open all the way; the first one of the bunch. And he seems to be doing better, was eating when I came in to check on her food this morning.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

jsully8 said:


> Gave me a giggle. :lol: I'm not a mom, yet, and I classify myself as one of the least experienced people in the children/baby department. lol I will admit I learned this the hard way the other day...I gently pet one and he made a noise and next thing you know they were all awake and crying. I felt so bad; I could only imagine what Precious would have said to me if she could speak; probably something not nice.


First cat I ever had who gave birth did it on my bed. We had an uneasy understanding after that. I told her if she was so rude as to ruin my best comforter and kick me out of my bed for a couple weeks (I moved to another) then I got to pet her kitties whenever I wanted. Fortunately she only had two and she was pretty cool with it. She just made sure I didn't disturb their feeding and cleaning schedule, and that I always paid attention to her too. I was a kid at the time. I very excited happy kid. Imagine coming home from school and finding your family pet had kittens on your bed?

My mom (much wiser than I) ended up relocating the kitty family to our laundry room as soon as the little daredevils started to stumble around and near the edge of the bed. They spend the remaining weeks ambling around in the laundry getting into all sorts of trouble until we adopted them out.



> I've been keeping an eye on the one I had mentioned before, his/her eyes are open all the way; the first one of the bunch. And he seems to be doing better, was eating when I came in to check on her food this morning.


Yeah, I wouldn't worry about that stinker. He's getting more attention from mom because he is so loud. The ones I worry about are those that aren't crying but somehow seem to get left out. The runts of the litter.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

So this morning we were in checking in on them, 3 more are starting to open their eyes.  But I am starting to get concerned over the one kitten. My husband believes he's the runt. He's gone from screaming his head off to being very quiet. She got in to feed them and they all were meowing and moving around to get a nipple and he was over there but even though he was near a nipple he just layed there; and the other kittens eventually pushed him out of the way. I don't know, I could be overreacting, but I get that alarm feeling you know. I don't want to jump the gun and have her not take care of him if I step in but I don't want him to be neglected if there is a problem. What should I do? I was thinking of stopping by the pet store and getting a bottle and some cat's milk just in case. 

Also, I noticed one of the kittens seems to be sneezing and coughing, is it common for them to do that? It's only one of them, I haven't seen the others doing it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Can you put the other babies in a box for a few minutes and allow the little one to nurse without competition? If not you may have to supplement feeding with a bottle and KMR.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

He's just gone from one extreme to another, you know. Makes me worry.  But I'll try seperating them for a minute so he can feed without competition.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

You might go to PetSmart and get some *K*itten *M*ilk *R*eplacement and the little bottle/nipple to use with it. This way you can supplement the little one's feeding. :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a small scale like a food scale. Keep a close eye on his weight. Id suppliment this little guy for now. This isnt normal behavior. He may need a little tlc food wise to get him over the hump.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

So, they are going on 16 days old today. And they're doing awesome! The little one is doing better, I noticed today he was the first to his mom for feeding.  I have been giving him an extra feeding myself with a bottle for the past couple of days. He's moving around more too. My husbands grown really attached to him.  Momma is doing good too. She's starting to get more vocal with them and it's so cute to see how they interact and respond to her. Some of them are even purring when we're holding them, it was so awesome the first time it happened. I'm going to post pictures soon, I just don't have the camera around me rightnow and I have a sleeping cat sharing my lap with the laptop.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooooh! You're gonna give me kitten-fever! I love listening to the mamma's trill and talk to their babies. Does she make a sound like this, "_mmmmrrrrt-myrtle, mmmmmrrrrrt-myrtle_" to call them to come eat? 
...and you gotta be careful of the ones who require 'extra care', they work their way right into your heart. :luv


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

So, I have a video of them in their nest, I figured it was the best way to get an image of them. But I'm not sure how to put it on here. 

I was wondering a few more things...they're going to be 4 weeks old tomorrow. Yay.  Is it too early to start them on cat's milk? I'm only asking because this morning while I had them out in the room I forgot to pick up the dish from Precious' morning snack and one of them started to eat from it. Before I could pick it up there were 3 of them at the dish. Should I maybe start to put a small dish down for them as well, for whoever is interested in it? I wasn't sure. 

It's ok that I let them wonder around the room once in a while, right? Precious usually likes to wander the house for a couple of minutes, so I have a gate set up and I sit in the room with them while she's away. I put them back in their nest when I leave and cover them back up. 

They're getting so big. There's one of them who isn't afraid to do anything. We have all hardwood floors and at first they had no idea how to walk on them but this one guy just started marching around. I swear there isn't a place he isn't afraid to goto and investigate. Which makes me glad that they're only in our spare room that has nothing except for another tote and desk in it. And yes! She does do the little call, it's so cute! I wasn't sure what she was doing at first and then it clicked. hehe


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

At 4 weeks, it should be ok to start offering some wetted down kitten food. They're likely to make a mess of it, so supervise them! But it's ok for them to nibble on some food as they approach weaning age.


----------



## jsully8 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks. So far we have 3 who are eating out of the dish, one who will lick it off my finger and 2 who are not all that interested. But it's a work in progress. I was up there for about an hour this morning as I had all 6 of them cuddled around me asleep. So cute. One crawled up into the hood of my robe, one loves to cuddle in my arm and meows whenever I move. The rest move up to eachother on my lap. It's so cute. We have 2 people who are seriously interested in them, one person is thinking of adopting 2 and another is hoping to adopt the mom and a kitten. Plus, my mom has already picked 2 kittens that she wants. I was in tears this morning knowing that I'd have to let them go. I love them all so much. Each time I'm in there and I let them roam on the floor, they flock to me and they each have such destinct personalities. I told my husband I'd like to keep one but now we have to decide which one we'd like to keep. It's hard. I could keep them all. So cute!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, you're their human Mommy and they love you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its so hard not to get attached to them. Just know you saved their lives and made it possible for them to be adopted by the tlc youve given, socializing them. It kinda like raising kids.. one day you have to let them go!

My adopted cat Tess was the best adjusted, well rounded cat. I always thought to myself each day how wonderful the people who fostered her were! She turned out so great!

Sounds like you should foster in the future! You did a great job. Shelters are always looking for foster homes esp during kitten season.


----------

